# Berlin DSL?



## nordi (9. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

ein Kumpel von mir ist letztens nach Berlin gezogen. Er würde jetzt gerne bei sich zu Hause DSL nutzen, hat aber wenig Ahnung davon wer gut und günstig ist.
Problem ist nur, dass er Ende Januar umzieht in eine andere Wohnung in Berlin. Darum sollte der Vertrag wieder kündbar bzw. auf eine andere Adresse "switchbar" sein.

Habe letztens bei golem.de gelesen, dass MAXXTELEKOM in Berlin eine WLAN-Flat anbietet mit VoIP. Ist diese gut oder gibt es noch andere Anbieter in Berlin, die vergleichbar oder sogar noch günstiger sind. Sein PC ist WLAN-fähig - muss aber nicht unbedingt heißen, dass es WLAN sein muss! Momentan nutzt der sein Mobiltelefon sehr viel - deswegen wäre VoIP auf jeden Fall eine Variante, die man in Erwägung ziehen könnte, da dies ja über die DSL-Flat läuft und somit den Telefonanschluss + Gebühren sparen könnte.

Bin aus Köln und kenn mich in den Berlin-DSL-Anbietern nicht wirklich aus - weiß nur dass die Telekom bzw. T-Online nicht wirklich zu empfehlen ist!

Es wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps!


----------



## turboprinz (9. November 2005)

HiHo,
ein Kumpel von mir hat sich sein DSL bei Hansenet, besser bekannt als Alice, bestellt. Vorteile der Telefonanschluss ist gleich mit drinn,er zahlt für 6MBit/s + Flat + ISDN- Anschluss um die 50€ dasist für so ein Packet nicht gerade teuer! Außerdem hat er keine min. Vertragslaufzeit, kann also sofort wieder Kündigen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz (ein Berliner mit nem Berliner Freund)


----------



## BSA (9. November 2005)

Hi!

Bin auch Berliner!
Und muss dir leider sagen das es nicht so selbstverständlich ist in Berlin nen DSL-Anschluss zu bekommen.
Ich habe leider nicht das Glück einen DSL-Anschluss zur Verfügung zu haben. Das heißt er sollte erstmal (am besten bei der Telekom --> weil am sichersten) checken ob er bei sich überhaupt DSL zur Verfügung hat. Ansonsten würde ich dir/ihm auch AliceDSL empfehlen, da du dort eben keine Vertragslaufzeiten hast.

Gruß BSA


----------



## cody- (9. November 2005)

DSL in Berlin ist schon fast ein leidiges Thema. Ob man nun im Internet checkt oder anruft, es wird einem immer erzählt, es wäre möglich DSL zu bekommen, was aber Humbug ist. Im T-Punkt um die Ecke sagen sie das seit 5 Jahren ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Es kommt also ganz drauf an, wo in Berlin dein Freund wohnen wird. 

Zu den Anbietern: Ich habe meinen Internetanschluss über Kabel Deutschland. Der Support ist schwach, aber ich hab ihn in zwei Jahren auch nur zwei mal gebraucht, weil alles glatt ging. Aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich folgende Erfahrungen: Telekom und Arcor kann man vergessen, weil zu teuer (Telekom) oder extrem lange Wartezeiten (Arcor). Die einzigen positiven Aussagen kenne ich zu Hansenet und Versatel.


----------



## BSA (9. November 2005)

Okay, damit ich mal die Theorie von cody. wiederlege:

1. Die Telekom war bis jetzt der einzige Anbieter der mir jedesmal zu 100% gesagt hat das definitiv kein DSL vefügbar ist.
2. Die Telekom buddelt zur Zeit bei mir und verlegt Kupferleitungen.
3. die bei Arcor sind Verbrecher, die wollten mir nichtmal ne ISDN Flatrate verkaufen ---> Marketinggag
4. Versatel sind noch größere Verbrecher. Die haben mir gesagt DSL sei verfügbar (Arcor übrigens auch). Dann haben sie sich mit der Ausrede der letzten Meile rausgeredet. Ich hatte aber shcon die Hardware für die ich dann monatlich noch 3,99€ zahlen sollte ---> haben die immer schön abgebucht, auch als ich die Hardware dann zurück geschickt habe. Als ich dann mit einem Anwalt gedroht habe haben sie das ganze Geld schnell wieder zurück überwiesen...

Seitdem vertraue ich nur noch der Telekom.

Kabel Deutschland wäre auch noch eine preiswerte Alternative ---> bei mir leider auch nicht verfügbar.

Gruß BSA


----------



## cody- (21. November 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4. Versatel sind noch größere Verbrecher. Die haben mir gesagt DSL sei verfügbar (Arcor übrigens auch). Dann haben sie sich mit der Ausrede der letzten Meile rausgeredet. Ich hatte aber shcon die Hardware für die ich dann monatlich noch 3,99€ zahlen sollte ---> haben die immer schön abgebucht, auch als ich die Hardware dann zurück geschickt habe. Als ich dann mit einem Anwalt gedroht habe haben sie das ganze Geld schnell wieder zurück überwiesen...


Urgh   

So ähnliche Erfahrungen hatte mein Bruder mit Arcor. Zum Glück hat er denen keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.

Hoffentlich hab ich nicht so'n Pech mit Versatel (die werden Anfang Dezember meinen Anschluss machen) in der neuen Wohnung.


----------



## nordi (21. November 2005)

Ist doch eigentlich ne Schande für Berlin, dass die so lange Wartezeiten bzw. keine Möglichkeit haben, nen DSL Anschluss zu legen, welcher momentan schon wirklich Standard ist. Wohne selbst in Köln und da kenn ich keinen, der Schwierigkeiten hat, online zu kommen. Hier hat man eher die Qual der Wahl, welchen Anbieter man nimmt.

Also ich hab nochmal nachgefragt, wo mein Kumpel wohnt. Er wohnt in Charolottenburg. Die MaxxTelekom funkt ihr WLAN leider nur in Pankow, glaube ich! Wenn ihr sonst noch Tipps habt, wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. November 2005)

Das Problem in Berlin ist, dass im Ostteil nach der Wende durch die Telekom teilweise Glasfaserkabel gelegt wurden....was in Sachen DSL nun mal problematisch/teuer ist.

Das ist jedoch eher die Ausnahme... nachdem mich Arcor auf die Wartebank schieben wollte, hat es bei Versatel 10 Tage gedauert, bis ich nach erteiltem Auftrag DSL hatte.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass Versatel in Berlin eigene Leitungen haben soll...
Grund: Versatel hat in Berlin die berlikomm übernommen, was wiederum ein Sprössling der Wasserbetriebe war. Diese sollen angeblich im Zuge von Wasserleitungserneuerungen eigene Kabel gezogen haben... ob das nun stimmt, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.
Wenn ja, könnte es aber sein, dass Versatel auch dort anschliessen kann, wo es sonst keiner kann, der auf die Telekom-Kabel angewiesen ist.

Bei Versatel ist für 35€ der Telefonanschluss + DSL-Flatrate inklusive


----------



## chmee (21. November 2005)

Ich habe jetzt in der neuen Wohnung Alice Flat-6MBit inkl analogTelefon-DeutschlandFlat für
zusammen 60 Euronen.
Find ich voll OK und ich habe 3-4 Wochen gewartet, Terminfertig gewesen.

Gebe allen Recht, man muß sich erkundigen, ob der Bezirk schon erschlossen ist..

mfg chmee


----------



## BSA (21. November 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem in Berlin ist, dass im Ostteil nach der Wende durch die Telekom teilweise Glasfaserkabel gelegt wurden....was in Sachen DSL nun mal problematisch/teuer ist.
> 
> Das ist jedoch eher die Ausnahme... nachdem mich Arcor auf die Wartebank schieben wollte, hat es bei Versatel 10 Tage gedauert, bis ich nach erteiltem Auftrag DSL hatte.
> 
> ...




Das die Versatel andere Leitungen hat, hat mit der Mensch an der Hotline auch erzählt! Aber als es dann soweit war und Sie dann bei mir den DSL Anschluss aufschalten wollten, wollte davon keiner mehr was wissen!

Und mal sollte ja denken wenn Sie wissen das es in diesem Gebiet doch noch nicht Verfügbar ist, das die dann wenigstens mal ihre Datenbank updaten oder so, aber kannst du vergessen, die rufen mich heute noch an und wollen mir nen DSL Anschluss verkaufen, und wenn ich denen dann sage das das schonmal einer probiert hat, dann legen Sie ganz schnell wieder auf!

Gruß BSA


----------



## sehami (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich selber bin bei Telekom und GMX (0900er Service, also 99cent/min).
Hab mir DSL vor gut einem Jahr bestellt. War nach 10 Tagen alles da. Zuvor auf das Arcor-DSL über 4 Monatre gewartet, wo mir dann gesagt wurde, das es erst in weiteren 3 Monaten verfügbar ist

Werde in den nächsten Monaten aber komplett zu KabelDeutschland wechseln. Musste mal die Hausverwaltung fragen, ob nen direkter Vertrag zu denen ist, oder die KabelFirma mit KabelDeutschland zusammen arbeitet.
Denn dann kannste richtig sparen:
- DSL 2000 für knapp 25 Euro + KabelAnschluß von ca. 5 Euro
- Telefon über VoieOverIP und somit keinen Festnetzanschluß mehr bei der Telekom! Also min 16 Euro GG sparen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Dezember 2005)

Jo...Kabel ist in Berlin auch ne gute Alternative....und teilweise zum Hammerpreis.

Bei mir kam der Kabelanbieter, kurz nachdem ich bei Versatel gesigned  hatte, mit nem Angebot...was schon seit Jahren angekündigt war(....allerdings zu einem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, das jeder Beschreibung spottet).

Meine Mutter wohnt in der Platte, da ist ewt Kabelanbieter....und die haben Preise, bei denen ich schon wieder ein bisschen neidisch werde(in die Platte zieh ich deswegen aber nicht )


----------



## BSA (23. Dezember 2005)

Schön, ich habe weder die möglichkeit DSL über Kupfer noch über den Kabelanschluss zu bekommen.
Das ist alles so unfähr, aber bei mir wurde gebaut und die im T-Punkt sagten mir das dieses Bauprojekt bis spätestens März 06 abgeschlossen sei.
Dann kanni ch nur hoffen das es auch wirklich so ist.
Im Jahr 2002 hatten die mir schon gesagt das DSL ab März 2003 verfügbar ist! Und, was ist das geworden?! 2006!

Gruß BSA


----------

